# Oxtail?



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Do any of you raw feeders give oxtail to your dogs? Nearly got some from Tesco the other day, but though I'd check first. Thanks!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I've given it whole, and sometimes when I buy packages to cook for myself I give Kerri one of the bigger pieces, she tends to clean the bones off and leave them. For any dog bigger than a small/average chi the cut ones you get at the supermarkets would be a pretty big choking hazard and possibly a perforation hazard because they are sawed edges on the bones. Even the smaller cuts worry me with Kerri and so she only gets the big ones. Whole or even half ox tail is great though, or if the butcher can do like 3 or 4 inch cuts for you instead of the little disks you usually get.

Sorry for the long answer! Its a complicated cut I guess. I love ox tail soup myself though I never get the bigger cuts cooked right at home. That is part of why I am happy to give them to Kerri, I don't think I would buy a whole package for the dogs though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

